# First Stick



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Was able to get out of the office and a friend gave me the invite yesterday. My first kill at 30 yards with the Parker crossbow. Hunted Leon county in Madinsonville.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats!! I hope to be posing with one this weekend myself.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Way to go Man!!! that's a nice one. Crossbow's are addictive. I love mine.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome and congrats to you. I use a Parker compound bow and excalibur crossbow and really enjoy bow hunting. Nice looking buck!


----------



## Starkhunt (Dec 30, 2011)

Aww Man Couldn't you have waited another year or two it could have been a really bad to the bone buck!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Starkhunt said:


> Aww Man Couldn't you have waited another year or two it could have been a really bad to the bone buck!


Nice first post, why don't you try giving congrats on a nice buck instead of ragging him. Not everybody subscribes to the whole trophy thing.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Starkhunt said:


> Aww Man Couldn't you have waited another year or two it could have been a really bad to the bone buck!


Don't listen to this guy that's a trophy to you way to go!!!!!
And hella deer

And one heck ad a friend for letting you take him


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the buck! <3 bowhunting!!


----------



## Lance261 (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome buck. Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice congrats that is nice. I hunt up there too. 


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Starky, you are a worm....just kidding. I know this guy and he is a friend of mine. We have been hunting together for years. I finally got him to join 2cool so you can take the red off. Starkey is a great guy. 
Also, I hope your wife gets better after her surgery today.
and thanks everyone for the great comments.



Starkhunt said:


> Aww Man Couldn't you have waited another year or two it could have been a really bad to the bone buck!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Huntnfish said:


> Starky, you are a worm....just kidding. I know this guy and he is a friend of mine. We have been hunting together for years. I finally got him to join 2cool so you can take the red off. Starkey is a great guy.
> Also, I hope your wife gets better after her surgery today.
> and thanks everyone for the great comments.


Ok that makes more sense lol


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is a better picture.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice deer man! Don't listen to the nugget.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nicely done! 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

WTG. Nice buck!


----------



## bigdave01 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great first Buck... Congrats!!! Don't you just love friends like that ragging on you. He's just jealous you are deer ahead of him all ready.. Great job man!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Way to go bro!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just a personal opinion, but I think we would all be better served by eliminating the word "STICK." Just gives the anti's more ammunition.

Just my opinion.


----------

